# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Απορια για ρευμα πυκνωτων

## Phatt

Θελω να αυξησω την χωρητικοτητα των πυκνωτων στο τροφοδοτικο ενος ενισχυτη.Πως θα ξερω ποιο ειναι το μεγιστο ρευμα που μπορουν να δωσουν ωστε να υπολογισω το παχος του καλωδιου που θα χρησιμοποιησω;

----------


## spirakos

Σε βραχυκυκλωμα θα δωσουν θεωρητικα ολο τους το ρευμα αμεσως, πρακτικα απεχει πολυ λογω της εσωτερικης αντιστασης του καθε πυκνωτη (ESR)

Ένας πυκνωτής, χωρητικότητας 1 *F (φαράντ), αποθηκεύει φορτίο 1 C (κουλόμπ) όταν δέχεται αυτό τάση 1 V (βολτ)** 
1 C (κουλόμπ) ο*ρίζεται η ροη απο σταθερό ρεύμα ενός αμπέρ σε ένα δεύτερολεπτο : 

Τωρα αυτο που θες να κανεις εσυ ΔΕΝ εχει σχεση με το ποσο ρευμα μπορει να δωσει στιγμιαια ο πυκνωτης ΑΛΛΑ ποσο ρευμα μπορει να τραβηξει στιγμιαια το κυκλωμα σου

----------


## spiroscfu

Αυτά μπορεί να βοηθήσουν

1 ampere = 1 coulomb/second
 1 coulomb = 1 ampere · second
 1 farad = 1 coulomb/volt
 1 joule = 1 newton · meter
 1 newton = 1 kg · meter/second2
 1 ohm = 1 volt/ampere
 1 volt = 1 joule/coulomb
 1 Watt = 1 joule/second

----------

